# What's a Decent Entry level 12"-13" planer Brand?



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

OK, i need a Planer,belt w/circular sander/scroll saw and plenty of input lol! I know you guy's have tested them all and i don't want to drop a mere fortune as i'm just getting started! Thanks!


Catchy


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Before you get started count all your fingers. Take a picture of them.:rotfl:

I have no ideal what a good planer would be. I have never had one.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Catchy...below is a link to a Makita.. I aint got a planer, but looks like the folks that have this unit are VERY pleased with it from reading a few of the 'reviews'... I lean towards the Jet tools, but a quick google says that they cost about twice what the Makita is listed at.. I dunno if they even make a planer, but I've ended up with a lot of Ryobi tools...drill press, etc....and they turn out a good product for the price as well...

Disc sander...all I can say is DON'T buy the small portable one like I got... Piece of krap for all but most basic sanding... Scroll saw...had a Dremel for years and it was great...but sold it to Bobby.. He may make a deal with ya on it...if he ever comes and gets it...LMAO....

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-2012NB-12-Inch-Interna-Lok-Automated/dp/B000051ZOO/ref=pd_cp_hi_3

good luck....jd


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

For most work something like the Delta, Ridgid or Ryobi portable planers will be all you'll need. If/when you get really serious you may want to step up to a larger 'stand' model. Lots of good reviews on the above.
Belt/disc sander -- something like this Rikon might be a good starter http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2080326/29075/Rikon-4-x-36-BeltDisc-Sander-Model-50-110.aspx
If you get serious about woodworking you'll probably outgrow this one pretty quickly so you may want to go with something larger to start -- maybe 6" belt and 9" disc.

Good luck and enjoy......and keep the checkbook handy.......lol


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

What ever you get...make sure it's a machine you can _'grow in-to'_ instead of _'out of'_.
just my dos pesos


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Catchy...below is a link to a Makita.. I aint got a planer, but looks like the folks that have this unit are VERY pleased with it from reading a few of the 'reviews'... I lean towards the Jet tools, but a quick google says that they cost about twice what the Makita is listed at.. I dunno if they even make a planer, but I've ended up with a lot of Ryobi tools...drill press, etc....and they turn out a good product for the price as well...
> 
> Disc sander...all I can say is DON'T buy the small portable one like I got... Piece of krap for all but most basic sanding... Scroll saw...had a Dremel for years and it was great...but sold it to Bobby.. He may make a deal with ya on it...if he ever comes and gets it...LMAO....
> 
> ...





Hooked said:


> For most work something like the Delta, Ridgid or Ryobi portable planers will be all you'll need. If/when you get really serious you may want to step up to a larger 'stand' model. Lots of good reviews on the above.
> Belt/disc sander -- something like this Rikon might be a good starter http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2080326/29075/Rikon-4-x-36-BeltDisc-Sander-Model-50-110.aspx
> If you get serious about woodworking you'll probably outgrow this one pretty quickly so you may want to go with something larger to start -- maybe 6" belt and 9" disc.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy......and keep the checkbook handy.......lol


Def. the 6"sand. and 9" disc.! Checkbook......Craigs list :wink:

Thanks fellow wood butcherz!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I ain't neither forgot about it. I am going after it as soon as Houston thaws out.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Taking the Jim/galvbay approach is definitely the best way to go if the checkbook can handle it.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a 13" Dewalt 733 as well as an 18" Woodmaster planer. I recommend buying both! Seriously, I disagree, in this one instance, with buying the biggest you can afford to start out. I bought my 13" Dewalt many, many years ago. It was all I had for a long time and worked great. I then bought the Woodmaster off of Craigs list last year. It is nice but I still use the Dewalt more often. The Dewalt is cheaper to get the knives sharpened or to buy new knives and they are a heck of a lot easier to change. It is also easily moved around the shop. I use the WM for larger stuff but mostly as a molder since it does that function as well.

The Dewalt 735 is the replacement for the 733 and is a great machine. I woudl buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I wouldn't pass up on a Grizzley either. They make good machines in my opinion. Multiple sizes are offered.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Not sure about the others but I had a Harbor Freight 4" belt sander with 6 " disk sander and it worked great till it got wet. I don't think any of the others could have worked either after 10 to 14 ft of saltwater over them. :rotfl:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have the Dewalt as well and love it. I bought it in like new condition off Craigslist for around $300 if I remember correctly. Leaves a nice smooth finish. As to the sander I have a Craftsman bench model and it works fine for what I do but I don't do anything real aggressive on it. Can't help you on the scroll saw.


----------

